# I jumped over the Edge and landed on another Edge (12 gallon).



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings fellas,

I couldn't resist the 12 gallon and brought it today. Went for the SeaChem Flourite Red substrate. Any suggestion on stock?

I was thinking 2 dwarf puffers and a Otos for the algae. What kind of plants do you guys recommend for the background?

Here my old Edge 6.6 Gallon with a crypt and two Anubias Nana. 









Here the new Fluval Edge 12 gallon, 









Here it is after 2 hours , the Flourite Red cleared up pretty nicely. 









By the way, anyone know how to get the AquaClear 20 HOB to have a steady intake? There a huge bubble or (air hole) and I have it set to full power. My other AquaClear 20 has a complete intake of water.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i love your art on the wall *.*
i dont think puffers eat algae though, they require live food and snails etc. otos are good though . is this the new model with the improved LEDs? if so, maybe we can experiment and put some high-light plants


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks! I was going to get a Otos fish to eat the algae, maybe even two of them.

Yeah, this is the new LED light version but it's so expensive, it's 200 dollars at PJ. I want to get plants as soon as possible but I have no idea which one to get.

I'm going to try to get some rocks tomorrow, know any good place? 

The water looks so clear now compare to the initial set-up. SeaChem Flourite was like mud and my whole tank was a light chocolate brown.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> By the way, anyone know how to get the AquaClear 20 HOB to have a steady intake? There a huge bubble or (air hole) and I have it set to full power. My other AquaClear 20 has a complete intake of water.


is the end inside the filter seated properly?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I pressed firmly on it and try the old trick of turning it from low to high.

Here is a closer look at the problem, 









It looks like the air space is shrinking a bit, yesterday it was huge and I was thinking of trying out different U - intakes.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The air bubble is normal, especially when the water level is low. It's not a problem. However, if you switch it from high flow to low flow, and back again every few seconds repeatidly, it helps the bubble go through the system. Doing this without the media tray in is best also.

I think the puffers best suited for the tank are Yellow Pea Puffers.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Good news! I woke up today and the air bubble is gone, it's completely streaming now.

Also, got some more stuff for the tank. These OHKO stones I got were filled with mud. Looks a lot nicer once it's clean.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Best I can do ...... *sign.

It turns out my lights are not as good as I thought so I have to use a table lamp to help out.


















3 dwarf puffers , really really really small fishes.
I brought 3 plants from BA, forgot the names right now.
By the way, what the best way to keep Brine Shrimp alive? Storage wise.

More completed pics soon.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

damn! where did u get the dwarf puffers?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh man, I just gave one of my dwarf puffer away.  

He was all crazy and harassing the females. I only have 2 now, all in a 12 gallon by themselves. It's so empty, they're like babies and the tanks has nothing else in it.

Had 10 Cherry Shrimps but I can't even find one now, they were chasing the hell out of them last night. I thought they be fine because they were twice the size. 

Pic coming soon, oooh and I lost a baby Trumpet Snail that fell into the substrate, I swear to god I'm quitting this hobby if I get infested with these things. 

Also, dwarf puffer have no requirement for snails. That what the majority are saying now. Ahh I could just gave them empty shells.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok, it's nearly impossible to capture a good picture of my two puffer fish. They're so so so small, not to mention they refuse to beg for food when I have my iphone out.

I'll record how they beg for food another day, it's the cutest thing in the world.

Also, do you guys think I need some SeaChem Excel? I mean, there only two fish that producing the Co2, I think I need some Excel.

I have the following : Water Sprite, Hygrophila Corymobsa, Crypt Spiralis and an unknown crypt (smaller plant in foreground).

Got a 6500 K lamp that I sometimes leave on when I'm home.


























































And an nice artistic shot with the reflection of my granite counter top.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

No offense, but did you really put RCS in the same tank as puffers and is now surprised that you can't find a single one?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Hehe, it's not like I didn't know they would get eaten, some people get lucky and have them co-exist, they were fine when I was watching them..... then.... MASSACRE !!!

It was cherry shrimps, not RCS... and now I know, I got the cutest murders.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Update: It wasn't the puffers, it was the damn filter. I put a guard in there that working great.

I had to move my 6 amano from my smaller Edge to my 12 gallon Edge, I did some deep gravel cleaning and it must of crash the whole cycle. They were moving really slow and turn all white. I move them right away and 23 hours later, they're getting their color back.

I hope my amano recover from the nitrate spike, they are moving and doing well today. Here some pics,

















Size comparison 








Tug of war.
















Camo 









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amano Shrimp getting back their color, 23 hours after the whole crisis.









Chilling on his branch,








My Red Cherry Shrimp, solid red color, maybe it's a Fire Red.








Mirror effect of the Edge has a nice reflection on my granite.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a new 6gal Fluval Edge owner and i was wondering what your thoughts are on those tanks. Considering you bought a second Edge it must be pretty good. Also how did you remove all the bubbles from the top glass as you fill up the tank?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

dwarf pea puffers are super aggressive, they hunt like mad. They are a stalk and prey kinda fish. I wouldn't keep shrimp with them. But whatever works for your tank.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

dude, do you want an extra puffer? I had a breeding pair of pea puffers but the female died . i have a male left, if you're interested in trading for something let me know!


----------

